# Co2 fora 90gallon tank



## Fishyguy (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi guys!  I have 90g setup with a wet/dry filter, 8W UV sterilizer. and 4x65W 6700k coral life bulbs. I was using the carbo plus but its basically dead atm. I am now thinking of investing some money on a decent Co2 setup. Any suggestions would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Fishyguy (Sep 16, 2004)

Also where would be the cheapest to buy such equipment? They dont have too much on bigals. I notice championlighting has some good prices and equipment for planted tanks.


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

Where are you based?


----------



## Fishyguy (Sep 16, 2004)

Im in Wash DC/Nova area


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Fishguy, here is a link for affordable DIY pressurized C02... http://sammyxp.tripod.com/html/id23.html

I made mine for $130... I bought my C02 cylinder from a local company that supplys resturants; that way I got a brand new cylindar to keep with food grade C02. For a bubble counter/diffuser I use the Hagan ladder which you can get from Big Als. I bought my needle valve from a forum member and for the regulater I bought from Harbor Freight Tools.


----------

